# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Wer kommt nach Saalbach zum Bike-Opening?

## noox

More Info: https://www.dh-rangers.com/race_date...ail.php?id=208

----------


## DH-Rooky

I bin ma no ned sicher ob ich nur Sa. oder Sa. und So. fahren soll weil ich hab kein Radl

----------


## noox

dann kreuz halt irgendwas an. Wieso hast kein Radl?

----------


## Tobias

du noox: do woas ma gorned fia wos fia "am SA" ma si entscheiden soi   hod des an Sinn, daß es des 2 moi gibt?

----------


## noox

na, des is a fehler meinerseits. müssma halt dann zammenzählen... Kanns leider nimmer ändern.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Is so ned ganz richtig. Ich hab ein Radl aber bis zum Wochenende noch immer keine Vorderbremse daher werd ich ein Leihradl nehmen müssen.

Ich hab jetz mal Sa angeclickt allerdings hat dich der Samstag wohl so fasziniert, daß du ihn gleich 2mal in die Umfrage reingeschrieben hast

----------


## noox

Gibt's in Saalbach Leihräder. Müssma die Dita Fragen. In Leogang gibt's welche. Da ist ja das Kona-Opening. Kannst dich durch diverse Konas durchtesten   

Edit: Richtig müsste es eigentlich heißen: Du hast keine Vorderradbremse und keinen Dämpfer, der richtig funktioniert!    

Glaubst dass sich keine Bremse auftreiben lässt?

----------


## DH-Rooky

I hob sa scho gfrogt und sie hat gsagt, daß Scott an Teststand da hat

@Samstag:
Verdammt da Tobias wor schnella  

EDIT:
Der Dämpfer is egal damit kann i leben aber i glaub ned, daß jemand hinkommt, der ma a Hayes leihen kann weil da Norman kommt ja ned hin

----------


## noox

donn passt's eh! So a high Octane ausleihen könnte schon was...

----------


## DH-Rooky

> So a high Octane ausleihen könnte schon was..


Ansichtssache  
Aber ma muß nehmen was da is

Kommts jetz alle nur am Samstag oder wie seh i des?

----------


## noox

jo, ok, für die müsst ma noch 10 kg irgendwo draufpacken    

Tom ist jedenfalls schon ab Donnerstag drinnen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Lassts doch endlich diese gemeinen Unterstellungen bleiben nur weil ich a Monster T fahre!!!!!!! 

In Leogang fahrst du mit dem Radl und danach sagst mir, daß es sich ned absolut genial fahrt!

----------


## Marco

jo ich werd mal am samstag vorbei schaun....

----------


## noox

na eh, sorry - friede!

----------


## BA-Andi

@rooky: kimm bua, bleib am so a no do.

----------


## chilifresser

na klar schneller als glaubst :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

pfff an was die du alles erinnerst

----------


## chilifresser

so i wollt jetzt nur lsowerden das i jetzt mein mund halt oder besser gsagt nix mehr tipp in dem thread hoff ich doch ahhhh i schreib nämlich scho wieder viel zu viel sinnloses zeug vielleicht bekomm i dann noch boardverbot vom treffen   

also i bemüh mi jetzt und bin pssssssssssssttt

----------


## theear

hey als rechte hand vom admin muß man das!

Weil wenn da Gott-Admin nach 6 1/2 Bier wieder mal 
nicht mehr weiß was er mit den leuten so geredet hat 
muß ich ihn ja am nächsten tag immer daran erinnern

----------


## noox

ab wann sind eigentlich die Rangers drinnen? Also ich weiß es noch nicht. Was hat da Lois gesagt? Tom Freitag/Samstag, oder? Wann/mit wem da Harry? Und wann Babsi und Jörg?

----------


## babi

mit mir foat die niki noch mit

----------


## theear

Also babsi, die Ranger-Twins und ich werden am Donnerstag am Nachmittag mal hineinschauen,

da werde ich warscheidlich auch schon den hänger mitnehmen.

wir werden am Abend dann aber wieder nach hause fahren
und ich werden dann Freitag in der früh wieder hineinfahren.

Lois kommt Samstag Sonnter, wird aber warscheidnlich auch Donnerstag drinnen sein.

von den anderen weiß ich leider noch nicht wann wie und wo

Shorty und Nikee haben ja auch gesagt das sie kommen!

----------


## noox

vielleicht auch mit mir, falls ich net so lange drinnen bin (bzw. später als du fahre), hat sie gemeint.

Sollt ihr vielleicht noch die T-Shirts bei mir holen? Falls ich net zum Reinfahren komme?

----------


## freakazoid

> nein ka leberkassemmel


über des red ma no

----------


## theear

ich stehe unterstützend hinter dir freaky

----------


## babi

mir kimmt vor die chili hat schöön langsam alle angesteckt mir wirren geschwafel und rechtschreibfehlern 
oag

----------


## freakazoid

wuhahahahahha 
na dann 

lauf chilli lauf ...

----------


## babi

naja ma hat ja in saalbach gsehn wie du hinter frauen herlaufst   
wie otto in seinen besten jahren ...da hat die chili schon gewonnen

----------


## noox

passt eh wieder amoi voi, dass ma im Saalbach Thread über Leogang reden - so g'hert sie des!

----------


## freakazoid

lass mas drauf ankommen ?

----------


## babi

ja sicher brauch ihr nur a kugal kokos eis drannhängen die läuft wie ein einser sag ich dir

----------


## theear

is das nicht normal, das nicht im wriklichem Thread darüber gschreiben wird

----------


## pagey

unglaublich was da scho wieder geblubbert wird....tz tz tz

----------


## chilifresser

muhahah und scho wieder bin i schuld geil :Smile:  tzz i ahb euch net angsteckt min wirren zeug schriebn sicher net! :Smile:  i bin heut eh nima lang online also kiinder! :Smile: heheheh

----------


## theear

hey mach uns nicht hoffnung!!!!

ma warat des suppa, a ganzer abend ohne sudderei *G*

----------


## babi

kimmst heit ned hoam oder wie *ggg*

----------


## chilifresser

ja des stimmt i schleich mi eh bald also! :Smile:  und jetzt is aus i sag nix mehr i halt des selbst nima aus mein sudern :Smile:

----------


## theear

hättest wohl gerne das ich nicht nach hause komm  

naja, schlaf ich halt wieder mal in der firma, und kuschle mich zum computer    

der wärmt wenigstens

----------


## theear

tschuldigung Chili,

aber den letzten satz kann ich leider nicht lesen

----------


## v1per

bei der kurve hats mich a 2 mal raustragen und dann den schönen hang hinunter

----------


## DH-Rooky

korrigiere: 3mal

----------


## v1per

na des 3te mal bin i in da kurve abgsprungen und habs orange vom tom festhaltn müssn )

----------


## theear

war des die kurven beim Stadle herunten, fast schon im ziel??

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhah muhahah des radl vom tom festhalten

----------


## v1per

joo genau die

----------


## theear

hahha, jo die is geil da haben sich einige vom rad gelöst  

wir die auf einmal schnell laufen haben können *g*

----------


## v1per

i habs fliegn glernt

----------


## DH-Rooky

Oamoi hats mi da a bled aufzaht oba da Herr viper Pöbel hats ned einmal geschafft die Kurve ohne Sturz zu meistern

----------


## st´ip

do miassad ma eigentlich wegen so am schild fürn viper anfragen. net chanel dive-in sondern viper fly-away oda so!

----------


## theear

jaja, es habt´s halt alle noch viel zu lernen

----------


## DH-Rooky

Etwa von dir?  
Des mit dem Stürzen kommt davon wenn ma mit fremde Radl fahrt

----------


## noox

Jo bei der kurven hat's mi a's erste moi gschreckt. Weil ich bin's ja schon letzten Sonntag mal probegefahren, und da ist sie auch gegangen, wenn man innen gefahren ist. Nur ist die dann beim Opening schon etwas nach aussen gehängt. Aber wenn man außen angefahren ist, war's kein Problem.

----------


## v1per

jo mei wor hoid a abgang ala bender

----------


## babi

an tom sei radl is ja gfährlich, des is gwohnt eigeninitiative zu zeigen weil er ja nur draufsitzt und sich festhält --.......  
und so kammas fast nimma bremsen

----------

